# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Strategy for MFC and .Net

## CBasicNet

Hi,

If I have to write purely managed code, I would use C# as it is the language developed for the .Net framework. If I write native code, I would use Visual C++.

This is what my dream Visual C++ would be: a better MFC with problems fixed(like no passing win32 messages around to windows handles and use .Net-like delegates), VC++ would allow me to write native code and also allow me at the same time to tap into the vast .Net libraries, eg, XML. If I want to use Windows Forms, I would use Windows Forms instead of MFC integrated with Windows Forms. In short, I want a better MFC for writing native code with the ability to use .Net libraries.

What does the Visual C++ development team position MFC and .Net in VC++ as? And its future directions? I would be interested to know.

Thanks for taking time to answer my questions!

----------


## AymanS

Hope http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showthread.php?t=391027 answers some of your concerns.

Thanks,
Ayman Shoukry
Program Manager
VC++ Team

----------

